# a good necky



## Metatron (Jul 11, 2008)

hey lads, can anyone suggest a good necky:naughty:
can be small, but must fit its sheath 100%, no stuff ups


----------



## CLHC (Jul 12, 2008)

Hmmm. . .Decisions, decisions, decisions. . .

<*Simonich Bitter Root*>

<*Chris Reeve Professional Soldier*>

<*Raid Ops Comrade or Operator Series*>

Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
Now how could I have forgotten <*Emerson's La Griffe*>?


----------



## Metatron (Jul 12, 2008)

CLHC said:


> Hmmm. . .Decisions, decisions, decisions. . .
> 
> <*Simonich Bitter Root*>
> 
> ...


cheers for that mate, i will probably go for the raid ops operator type 1, apparently it grips better:thumbsup:


----------



## CLHC (Jul 12, 2008)

Way to go *Metatron*!

Don't know your methods of carry in regards to NKs, but here's an interesting "rig" called the *<**Mercharness**>*. This one's been getting great reviews over on the *USN*, since the neckers tend to act as a pendulum if you know what it's meant by that.

Would love to know your thoughts on that RO.OT1! :wave:


----------



## HoopleHead (Jul 12, 2008)

say what you want about Cold Steel, but their "Spike" series are pretty decent cheap neckers

RaidOps is the bomb, i have a knife, rail and pocket mate from KiM and a soldier spirit german on the way. the Comrade is definitely my next RaidOps after that!

also a Kershaw Leek on the optional Kydex neck sheath is a decent folder alternative


----------



## Metatron (Jul 12, 2008)

CLHC said:


> Way to go *Metatron*!
> 
> Don't know your methods of carry in regards to NKs, but here's an interesting "rig" called the *<**Mercharness**>*. This one's been getting great reviews over on the *USN*, since the neckers tend to act as a pendulum if you know what it's meant by that.
> 
> Would love to know your thoughts on that RO.OT1! :wave:


i will certainly let u know when it arrives, i also ordered the LJ3VD for good measure


----------



## adamlau (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the intro to RaidOps. Anyone care to share the price lookup table? I emailed [email protected], but will likely not see a reply until Monday...


----------



## Metatron (Jul 12, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> say what you want about Cold Steel, but their "Spike" series are pretty decent cheap neckers
> 
> RaidOps is the bomb, i have a knife, rail and pocket mate from KiM and a soldier spirit german on the way. the Comrade is definitely my next RaidOps after that!
> 
> also a Kershaw Leek on the optional Kydex neck sheath is a decent folder alternative


only prob for me here is the leek is an assisted opener, so its a no go


----------



## CLHC (Jul 12, 2008)

adamlau said:


> Thanks for the intro to RaidOps. Anyone care to share the price lookup table? I emailed [email protected], but will likely not see a reply until Monday...


I got an email from RaidOps on April 15, but he quoted for specific ones that I asked for, such as the LJ3MP, Operator Type 1, Soldier Spirit08BL. Don't know if the prices have changed since then during these past three (3) months or so. If you like, I can PM you for the ones KiM quoted.


----------



## CLHC (Jul 12, 2008)

Metatron said:


> i will certainly let u know when it arrives, i also ordered the LJ3VD for good measure


Cool! Might as well while you're at it eh? :naughty: :twothumbs


----------



## Metatron (Jul 14, 2008)

ok lads, no bs here, this is what i have ordered, KiM will start manufacturing it today
http://raidops.com/html/what'snewfile/LJ3VD/J3VD.htm


----------



## adamlau (Jul 14, 2008)

Very nice. Only slightly more expensive than the Operator Type 1/2 w/ the addition of handles and 1/2 inch of steel. Looks good  .


----------



## Metatron (Jul 14, 2008)

definitely for 'smart' wear


----------



## CLHC (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice going *Metatron*!


----------



## cyberspyder (Jul 14, 2008)

Another vote for a La-Griffe.


----------



## HoopleHead (Jul 15, 2008)

a vote for a HAK (HideAwayKnife) too


----------



## Metatron (Aug 17, 2008)

woohooo, KiM reckons my necky is on its way:devil:


----------



## CLHC (Aug 17, 2008)

Metatron said:


> woohooo, KiM reckons my necky is on its way:devil:


Awesome! Pictures and your thoughts please? 

  

:wave:


----------



## carrot (Aug 18, 2008)

How about the Rat Cutlery Izula? http://ratcutlery.com/neck_knife.htm


----------



## Fitz (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm waiting on the Izula to come out, supposed to be an update on ship date in a week or so. If you're looking for another good necker, how about the Rick Hinderer Flashpoint? If you hurry you can still snag one HERE. I have on orange handled one on the way as we speak, although I guess I got the last one in that color cause they're gone. Some others still available though!


----------



## Metatron (Aug 23, 2008)

CLHC said:


> Awesome! Pictures and your thoughts please?
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


here ya go lads












awesome knife by the master KiM, i thought it would be heavy around my neck which would add to the pendulum effect, but its very comfy around my neck, fits well in my hand, really feels great.


----------



## CLHC (Aug 23, 2008)

Salivating am I! Nice going! :thumbsup:


----------



## HoopleHead (Aug 23, 2008)

great choice, heres mine! my RaidOps Soldier Spirit SSG just arrived as well, will post pics soon. i think i want another little john in M2 now...

and again, the LCG Gear kydex sheaths are top notch!


----------



## Metatron (Aug 23, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> great choice, heres mine! my RaidOps Soldier Spirit SSG just arrived as well, will post pics soon. i think i want another little john in M2 now...
> 
> and again, the LCG Gear kydex sheaths are top notch!


i gotta learn to take a photo, urs seems 'alive'. how do u do it?


----------



## adamlau (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks great, nice and thick with a flat grind leading to plenty of cutting edge. I would probably still go with a Thru Hiker as a necky, however.


----------



## cernobila (Aug 26, 2008)

And if you just cant get enough of necky's......have a look at this selection, I have the ALRT XL05......I guess it depends on how much you are likely to actually use the thing.

http://www.topsknives.com/index.php?cPath=12&osCsid=43821ed43e96739c3b1463e6a1bf4b5d


----------

